# Feuerland



## Pirat63 (20. Oktober 2017)

Meine Frau und ich düsen am 28.10. für 3 Wochen nach Patagonien;Feuerland. Wir haben wohl auch die Möglichkeit zum Angeln. Mich intressiert das Meer. Was fängt man da und wie? |kopfkrat


----------



## Pirat63 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Feuerland*

Hat denn keiner einen Tip oder einen Ratschlag? Würde uns sehr freuen:vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Feuerland*

Hier kannst du dich zumindest mal mit den Salmoniden befassen.
https://latitudsuranglers.wordpress.com/artikel-in-deutsch/der-salmoniden-besatz-patagoniens/
Chinook Lachs wird wohl auch im Meer gefangen.

Jürgen


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Feuerland*

@Pirat63
ich habe gestern Abend schonmal etws recherchiert - aber alles was ich gefunden habe, bezieht sich auf die Salmonidenangelei. 

Vllt. findest du hier noch die ein oder andere brauchbare Info:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=40859


----------



## Pirat63 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Feuerland*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hier kannst du dich zumindest mal mit den Salmoniden befassen.
> https://latitudsuranglers.wordpress.com/artikel-in-deutsch/der-salmoniden-besatz-patagoniens/
> Chinook Lachs wird wohl auch im Meer gefangen.
> 
> Jürgen



Wow !!! Sehr gut !!! Danke für die Info |wavey:!!!


----------

